# I got the job



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Had an interview this morning with a grocery store

i showed up 10-minutes early and the lady wasn't quite ready for me, she complimented on how i was formal and how she wasn't even ready so that was nice.

Interview was a joke honestly, all she did was ask me like 4 questions since i didn't have previous work experience. I thought she'd ask me behavioral questions like 'tell me about a time when' and just give an example from school, but she didn't. She asked me about communication and my work ethic. I didn't give good answers (i dont think i did anyway, i gave short replies) since i was nervous but she still hired me. I think they were just desperate for people but i thought it was odd, she didn't even ask me about who i am as a person, what i find most important, my strengths etc. I researched the last 4 days all kinds of questions they could ask and she didn't ask me them. What a waste.

She told me there were several positions open but we decided being a courtesy clerk was the best option, it pays 9$ an hour which i'm happy about, i thought it payed minimum wage (8$ here). And a guaranteed 20 hours a week. 

Overall not sure how i feel about it, i don't feel like i accomplished anything and not sure i will like the job... My family keeps saying over and over they are proud of me but i don't feel that way. I feel undeserving of it because i should have gotten my first job years ago. I've got so much i need to change @[email protected]

I'm so used to doing things with my parents its going to be really odd to do this by myself. I'm nervous for the first weeks. I start my training next week.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats! That is solid pay and hrs for your first job. Aren't you like 19 or something? I think you'll be ok. This is just a start, I'm happy for you.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats! That is solid pay and hrs for your first job. Aren't you like 19 or something? I think you'll be ok. This is just a start, I'm happy for you.


I'm 22, and yes i'm very glad about the hours/pay. I was worried i wasn't going to have any money after paying my mom for bills so now thats not so much of a concern


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TheGuardian said:


> I'm 22


:O Are you? My bad, lol. Yeah congrats, hopefully I can land the job I'm going after.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> :O Are you? My bad, lol. Yeah congrats, hopefully I can land the job I'm going after.


What job? And i wish you luck


----------



## Violet93 (Jun 24, 2015)

Congrats! You made a good first impression and that's always a great start. My first job was actually as a courtesy clerk and honestly its really easy. No need to worry, I'm sure you will do great. I remember when I got my first check it felt weird for me to buy something with money that I actually earned instead of my parents paying. It's weird, but a very rewarding feeling. Good luck to you!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TheGuardian said:


> What job? And i wish you luck


A security job at a casino, thanks .


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

TheGuardian said:


> Had an interview this morning with a grocery store
> 
> i showed up 10-minutes early and the lady wasn't quite ready for me, she complimented on how i was formal and how she wasn't even ready so that was nice.
> 
> ...


lol you reminded me of this family guy moment


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> A security job at a casino, thanks .


You know how to play cards?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

naes said:


> You know how to play cards?


Nope. I'm not the casino playing type. I can do security though at least I hope so.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Nope. I'm not the casino playing type. I can do security though at least I hope so.


So you know how to beat people up?


----------



## Meggiepie (Jan 27, 2016)

Congrats on getting the job! I had a similar experience with my last job interview. All the lady did was show me around and then she told me about how much the job's salary would be. She didn't even ask me anything, and when I brought up something on my resume she acted like she hadn't even looked over it at all. By the end of the "interview" she told me that she would let me know later when my first day would be. I think she was just really desperate to hire someone. But don't let that discourage you and make you think you didn't do anything. It's still great that you got the job


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TheGuardian said:


> So you know how to beat people up?












I'm more of a lover than a fighter but I'm confident in my abilities.


----------



## UptownGuy (Jul 13, 2014)

Congrats! 

Now you'll have work experience to build off of for the future and don't worry about when you should have gotten your first job. You def deserve it after job hunting, which is difficult and no fun.

Job hunting myself and going to have an interview tomorrow actually.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Well done. It doesn't matter if it's not going to be a dream job - just being accepted for a job and keeping it does amazing things to your confidence. It also means that if you decide to look elsewhere after a bit, you will be doing so from a position of strength (i.e. you will not desperately need a job, you will merely be looking around for something better).

And of course, golds. Everyone needs golds.


----------



## Jimma (Feb 15, 2016)

Congratulations  Its a start!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Nope. I'm not the casino playing type. I can do security though at least I hope so.


Oh I wasn't sure if you would have to be spotting the tables or not. I guess you would probly just wear an earpiece or something and be informed about any cheaters.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm more of a lover than a fighter but I'm confident in my abilities.


Do you have previous martial arts/boxing or military experience?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

naes said:


> Oh I wasn't sure if you would have to be spotting the tables or not. I guess you would probly just wear an earpiece or something and be informed about any cheaters.


Honestly they don't do much unless an issue arises. But if everything goes well just monitoring a lot, checking ID's, etc.



naes said:


> Do you have previous martial arts/boxing or military experience?


No, lol. I wanted to go to the military but got disqualified for high blood pressure issues.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on getting the job!



TheGuardian said:


> Had an interview this morning with a grocery store
> 
> i showed up 10-minutes early and the lady wasn't quite ready for me, she complimented on how i was formal and how she wasn't even ready so that was nice.
> 
> ...


The more experience you gain with interviews the more you notice that interviewers themselves often have little experience. They often mess up and don't ask the questions they are supposed to ask :yes


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

That's great!! I hope it goes well! Lots of luck to you!!! ^^


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Honestly they don't do much unless an issue arises. But if everything goes well just monitoring a lot, checking ID's, etc.
> 
> No, lol. I wanted to go to the military but got disqualified for high blood pressure issues.


Oh, so what are your qualifications?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

naes said:


> Oh, so what are your qualifications?


For the job? Honestly just good communication skills. I will fake it until I make it I guess. I will know more about the job after my next interview tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

I think usually in an interview, they are seeing if they would like working with you, and that you aren't a flake. I bet the 4 days of preparing did help in some way, though you didn't get to explicitly show it. I bet it helped you seem like a solid person who is prepared. People sense other people's energy (though we never really talk about this unless someone's energy is extreme) so I bet she could tell you were prepared and cared. I hope you go celebrate - although you didn't have to sweat and work for getting the job, you got it by being you, so I hope you'll be good to yourself and don't minimize that she picked you. When I have hired people, even if I have desperately needed a position filled, I only picked people I felt totally comfortable with. I have never seen a business owner who hires people they don't think will work out, no matter how casual the interview!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> For the job? Honestly just good communication skills. I will fake it until I make it I guess. I will know more about the job after my next interview tomorrow afternoon.


SA and good communication skills, that's like a contradiction xD


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

Congrats!

Keep at it!

- T.R.G.


----------



## jungblood (Nov 16, 2015)

well done! that's totally an achievement - you should recognize it and give yourself a big pat on the back... onward and upward!!


----------

